# Kids in the back of a TT? Please help newbie.



## Integra99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry its my first post here and no doubt asked many times but I cannot find many exact answers on this..

Does anyone on the forum have experience of fitting kids in the back of a TT, looking at a 57 plate TFSI and really keen on it for the wife to drive but the rear seats look small.

We have a 2 year old and 4 year old, journeys to shops and friends about small lanes and villages, we have an estate for long distance or family trips.

Can anyone tell me their experiences at all. We will try the kids ourselves but I am planning to do this as a bit of a surprise, which it will be if she cant take the kids! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

I take my son to nursery each day, he is two and with a baby seat its tight - but OK.

I'm sure without the baby seat your 4 year old will be fine.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you ought to thoroughly discuss this with your wife before you jump into this - she may well curse you rather than thank you. You'll be able to accommodate the new born in the front seat in a rear facing child seat but you MUST disable the airbag. I think you'll struggle to find a child seat which will fit in the back to accommodate a 4 year old - there just is no room.
The rear seats of the TT are only suitable for older children using the lap belts or dwarves - adults are screwed up with their head against the tailgate window.

I hasten to add I've no experience of carrying kids in the TT but much as I love it, I wouldn't fancy trying to transport two very young children of those ages in it - I'd get something more practical until the kids are a little older.

There's a few threads on this if you do a search, including this one.....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129893&start=0


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

My lad is 6 and fits fine in the back without a booster seat. Not sure about fitting a larger child seat in though as space is pretty tight in the back. I got it in the neck from the wife when I got a TT having previously had a more sensible hatchback. However on the plus side my little boy loves the car! I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

We put a child seat for our two and a half year old grand daughter in the back without problem. This is not isofix but is clamped to the buckled seatbelt in two places and looks very safe.This does mean having the front passenger seat quite far forward and it helps if the passenger seat is cranked up to its fullest height.

Won't work too well if the (front) passenger is anything more than 5 feet 6 inches.

It is possible to have isofix fitted in the back, but there is little point as the supporting leg on many of the isofix seats sticks out a long way.

A danger I have found with a rear child seat is the child twisting round and putting fingers against the rear hatch door seals. Just about to slam the lid the other day and noticed a set of little fingers in the way. Don't know what we would have told the parents.


----------



## Hunnipot (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, I have not bought a TT yet, fingers crossed, shall get one this week.

I have a 4 yr old, and a 5 year old.

My 5 yr old's legs fit alright, but my 4 yr old's is cramped, think cos she's shorter, her knee bends at a different height to my son's so his goes straight down, and hers bends so her feet go out towards the back of my seat.

My hubby and I are 5ft 8 and 9, and practically, this is not a great car, but we plan to use this car for me, and hubby's for family outings. Therefore my son will sit in the front, and daughter right behind him on the school runs.

As for car seats, we took the booster off our car seats and used this booster base in back seats of TT, and my boy's head is nearly touching the window. He is better off without the booster, shall get him a seat belt adjuster for when he's ever in the back. Shall still use booster for daughter.

I know it's not quite the same, but the Scirocco has proper adult seats and legroom in the back. Ever considered one of those?


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 10 year old and a 5 year old ( with booster seat). Both fit in the back no problem.


----------



## Integra99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies really encouraging, we love our cars and these usually come before kids and the kids have seen the TT and love it. My wife tried them in the back at a dealer but didnt actually sit with the kids in back and a passenger which I have now found out... hence the concern!

We have a booster for our oldest which is a really slim one as I have a bmw coupe so was needed for that, our 2 year old is in a fwd facing seat and we can now put her in a booster but most of the time our oldest will be in the front as it will be my wifes car or mine if she plans to go far in the day and then she can use mine which I plan to swap for an estate shortly.

Off to see the car tonight again but its a silver 2.0tfsi with titanium alloys and a great spec and price offered by Audi, plus we can have it this Saturday - which will sort of be a surprise for my wife - although she really wants a TT so will be a good surprise I hope.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Just go for it!!!! You know you want to


----------



## stee (Jun 29, 2012)

hi there my sone is 3 years old and he has the recaro young sport and its big and he sitts fine in the back no probs


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

The rear seats are fine for children this age however, do you really want bits of biscuits , chocolate, cake, ice-cream, dribble etc etc over your lovely TT. Personally I would not. I would stick to a 4 door with small children as they are easier to get in and out of too. The best of luck if you decide to get one and allow small children in the rear.   :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I've had both my boys in the back (separately) but only on short journeys of approx. 2-3 miles. Both appear willing to put up with any discomfort for the sheer pleasure of driving in the TT, albeit they both complain of a stiff neck. Mind one's 6' 3" and the other 6' 1"!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

I have a 10 and 4 year old and they both love going in my tt

So no problems at the mo

Cheers

Phil


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

Ive got a 7 year old girl and quite frankly i find the rear of the car too small with a booster seat as her head is only about an inch off the rear window glass . I feel that if there was a hard crash her head would go straight through. Because of this i dont sit her on a booster and the seatbelt sits across her perfect.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It's mostly a question of leg length. Audi warns for people over 140 cm length and head room. But if you as a driver have long legs and have to adjust the front seat all the way to the back, then forget it: there is no leg room left in the rear.

I can't store a laptop (even without a bag) behind my seat and I'm only 6 foot.


----------



## Integra99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just been back and tried the seats it's quite cramped but the I am only 5,10 and my wife 5,7 so both kids look like will be fine and will be for sort trips etc , as for biscuits all banned from our cars so tt will be fine.

Need to sort tomorrow and then pick up next week!,


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Integra99 said:


> Just been back and tried the seats it's quite cramped but the I am only 5,10 and my wife 5,7 so both kids look like will be fine and will be for sort trips etc , as for biscuits all banned from our cars so tt will be fine.
> 
> Need to sort tomorrow and then pick up next week!,


I'm 6,2, so definately no kids behind my seat.
Wife is 5,4, and my daughter is 2, and both are a little uncomfortable in terms of space.

As I told the wife, her Sportback is the family car, and the TT is our "date night" car.

Still think she was a little miff that I traded in my B7 A4 for the TT 8)


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

In this respect the TT is a compromise. If you're tall and driving be prepared to pull the driver's seat forward. As others have said you won't drive in a totally relaxed position. Short journeys and infrequent trips no problems. I have three girls: 12, 10 and 7 so can offer you that much from experience. What you may also need to consider is the potential for back damage when you hoist the little one into the back to hook in the car seat. This could be a concern for your wife - and hence you...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Two kids in mine 12 & 6 he goes on a booster seat no problem at all.


----------



## zip it (May 28, 2012)

Personally the fact the TT is a compromise is of no surprise, it's a small 3dr coupe. But, that said, I've found it ok for our 3 ½ year old.

Both me and my wife are 5 11 but there's still ample room in the front for her, and our daughter in the back. We don't do long journey's if we can help it, that's what the family car's for. We've a Britax Evola 123 and this fits perfectly, the base is angled inwards so it fits nicely between the bolsters.

The worse thing I find is my daughters willingness to grass me up to the wife for driving quickly :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

No experience of kids in mine, but having looked at your issue, I feel that the area behind the seats is designed for sprogs, and you could get about 4 normal sized ones in there, and Audi have thought this one through and sell a rubber boot liner so any chunder or poo will not stain the carpet, it also has a raised lip, so it will keep a reasonable volume of said muck in place until you can hose the liner and sprogs down.

An added advantage of putting them in this child play area is that it has a cover that will keep any noise to a minimum, so your Bose system can be heard in all it's glory.

That leaves the rear seats for laying your jacket/handbags etc on, so looks fine to me.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> No experience of kids in mine, but having looked at your issue, I feel that the area behind the seats is designed for sprogs, and you could get about 4 nomal sized ones in there, and Audi have thought this one through and sell a rubber boot liner so any chunder or poo will not stain the carpet, it also has a raised lip, so it will keep a reasonable volume of said muck in place until you can hose the liner and sprogs down.
> 
> An added advantage of putting them in this child play area is that it has a cover that will keep any noise to a minimum, so your Bose system can be heard in all it's glory.
> 
> That leaves the rear seats for laying your jacket/handbags etc on, so looks fine to me.


Not really safe but what a great idea. I kneel down to your superior wisdom.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

BarrieB said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > No experience of kids in mine, but having looked at your issue, I feel that the area behind the seats is designed for sprogs, and you could get about 4 nomal sized ones in there, and Audi have thought this one through and sell a rubber boot liner so any chunder or poo will not stain the carpet, it also has a raised lip, so it will keep a reasonable volume of said muck in place until you can hose the liner and sprogs down.
> ...


Barrie, After looking at the issue last night, I really think 4 are quite safe as they will be wedged fairly tight, but yes have to agree 2 may rattle around a bit


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Like mentioned above, it is 'doable' but at a compromise.

We can actually fit a rear facing seat in the back with the passenger seat forward. My wife is OK for short journeys but wouldnt want to go anywhere for more than say half an hour like this. We have a 'sensible' car for family trips though.

I have seen plenty of pictures of forward facing car seats in the back of a TT but like mentioned, it really is down to how long their legs are.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> Like mentioned above, it is 'doable' but at a compromise.
> 
> We can actually fit a rear facing seat in the back with the passenger seat forward. My wife is OK for short journeys but wouldnt want to go anywhere for more than say half an hour like this. We have a 'sensible' car for family trips though.
> 
> I have seen plenty of pictures of forward facing car seats in the back of a TT but like mentioned, it really is down to how long their legs are.


I suppose surgery could be a possibility rather than have to sell the car.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

BarrieB said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > Like mentioned above, it is 'doable' but at a compromise.
> ...


I can see Barrie, you do not have kids, thats a cruel suggestion, adoption would be a lot kinder 8)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> No experience of kids in mine, but having looked at your issue, I feel that the area behind the seats is designed for sprogs, and you could get about 4 nomal sized ones in there, and Audi have thought this one through and sell a rubber boot liner so any chunder or poo will not stain the carpet, it also has a raised lip, so it will keep a reasonable volume of said muck in place until you can hose the liner and sprogs down.
> 
> An added advantage of putting them in this child play area is that it has a cover that will keep any noise to a minimum, so your Bose system can be heard in all it's glory.
> 
> That leaves the rear seats for laying your jacket/handbags etc on, so looks fine to me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> BarrieB said:
> 
> 
> > Phil_RS said:
> ...


Got 4 grown up kids. All a bit disturbed. To give you an idea, one has a TT, another has a Delorean, remapped E350cdi, remapped C320cdi.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Hunnipot (Aug 8, 2012)

Should get my TT this Friday or Monday coming! I used to hate waiting for peeps to get in the back when I had a 3 door as my first car, so have had a 5 dr for the last 7 yrs. 
All sense has gone out of the window with this car...it's been consuming me for the last yr as I have tussled with my hubby to allow me to buy one! 
I do wish that the seat slid forwards more like normal cars do to allow a passenger to get in the back. You have to be super careful not to step on the back of the front seat when getting in. 
My 4 yr old has only just learnt how to buckle her own seat the last 2 days! Ha! 
This is the most selfish thing I have done since having the kids! I do feel guilty...for now!


----------

